
Ask HN: Our prototype is ready (a visual programming tool). How to proceed? - jm9e
Since the beginning of 2018 we have been creating a visual programming tool we call &quot;Slang&quot; (short for stream language). Now finally, there is a downloadable version and some example applications. It is free and open source.<p>But, here is our problem: we don&#x27;t really know what our target group is. Slang is very powerful and universal (just like any programming language) and in our opinion it is easier and faster to use in a lot of scenarios. But there is just not this one apparent use case where it stands out.<p>We would very much like your feedback to improve Slang and make it more usable. So my question is: how can we approach this? Of course I hope some potential users hang around here, so if you have feedback we would very much appreciate it.<p>Here&#x27;s our website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryslang.com
======
kristoft
You should definitely post this link here at hacker news once again. Just set
title, something like “Brand new visual programming tool” and post it.

~~~
jm9e
Cool, thanks for the hint! I'm new here so that's very helpful.

------
kristoft
Just checked the video, very impressive. I should try it for sure

~~~
jm9e
That's very motivating, thank you!

